# Frog flea?????



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally caught one of these when changing petri dishes in one of my tanks!!! They move around so fast and I only see them in the a.m before they dissapear into the leaf litter...and I dont know how many are in there I have only seen one at a time!!! SOOOOO what is it??? and is it a problem???


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like a terrestrial amphipod, a kind of crustacean. They will not harm your frogs, and make good frog food. Some will do quite a bit of damage to wood in the vivarium, though. I cultured some for a few years, but could never really get them to produce in significant numbers.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I've also seen some in my reef tank.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I've also seen some in my reef tank.


Yea..I get the same critters in my reef tank...I would imagine thou that its not the same type in the frog vivs!!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There are terrestrial forms, freshwater forms, and saltwater forms. They can be found in grey, tan, brown, olive green, pastel pink, and light orange when carrying eggs. 
They are a common fly pattern for fly fishing. We call them scuds. Apparently, they are pretty tasty, you'd be surprised how big a trout you can entice with such a tiny little critter! I've landed 20+ inch trout out of Antero Reservoir in Colorado with a grey rainbow sparkle pattern.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> There are terrestrial forms, freshwater forms, and saltwater forms. They can be found in grey, tan, brown, olive green, pastel pink, and light orange when carrying eggs.
> They are a common fly pattern for fly fishing. We call them scuds. Apparently, they are pretty tasty, you'd be surprised how big a trout you can entice with such a tiny little critter! I've landed 20+ inch trout out of Antero Reservoir in Colorado with a grey rainbow sparkle pattern.


OH GREAT!!! Rub in your excellent trout fishing in Co.!!!!! Nothing like that here in San Diego...I have to drive north of here to the Sierras or go to my buddies house in Trinidad (south of you) to get some hiking in and fishin!!!!


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

THAT is a scud?
Whoa... I have tied 100's of flies to mimic scuds but never thought it had legs like that. ******** call them fresh water shrimp. Always thought they looked more like isopod/shrimp mix bugs.

We Southern Californians don't really get to enjoy normal fly fishing unless we travel or adapt to lake / ocean fly fishing.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Steve88W said:


> THAT is a scud?
> Whoa... I have tied 100's of flies to mimic scuds but never thought it had legs like that. ******** call them fresh water shrimp. Always thought they looked more like isopod/shrimp mix bugs.
> 
> We Southern Californians don't really get to enjoy normal fly fishing unless we travel or adapt to lake / ocean fly fishing.


My experience in fishing So Cal lakes was this. Everybody pays a fee to get access to the lake, usually on trout stocking day. Then everybody lines up around the lake about 10 feet apart and waits for the stock truck to show up. As soon as the truck starts dumping the fish into the lake, everybody throws their rods down, gets their landing nets and scoops up the stupified fish still dizzy from their trip.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Top 25 Bass of All-Time

San Diego has some of the countries biggest largemouth bass.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Reef_Haven said:


> My experience in fishing So Cal lakes was this. Everybody pays a fee to get access to the lake, usually on trout stocking day. Then everybody lines up around the lake about 10 feet apart and waits for the stock truck to show up. As soon as the truck starts dumping the fish into the lake, everybody throws their rods down, gets their landing nets and scoops up the stupified fish still dizzy from their trip.


if you don't do that, then you catch nothing. That's my fishing experience


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Steve88W said:


> THAT is a scud?
> ................
> We Southern Californians don't really get to enjoy normal fly fishing unless we travel or adapt to lake / ocean fly fishing.





Reef_Haven said:


> My experience in fishing So Cal lakes was this. Everybody pays a fee to get access to the lake, usually on trout stocking day. ................


You guys need to broaden your horizons a little. There are several places in So. Cal where you can fly fish for wild trout. The upper part of the West fork of the San Gabriel river is catch and release with barbless hooks. There is a tributary of the Santa Ana river that has a wild (not native, but self sustaining) brown trout population. There are a couple other rivers in the San Bernardino Mtns. that are known for their fly fishing.

Now its not like when I was in college in Montana and I could drive 10 minutes to the East Gallatin and catch 20 in. rainbows and 4 species of trout from the same pool or drive a half hour to the Madison and catch even bigger fish. But, you can catch 6" to 12" fish, and fish almost all year around.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I guess I'm a little spoiled. We get to go after monster brown trout. Completely wild, never stocked. We have huge Rainbows and Cutbows that were originally stocked fish but have obviously been in the wild for years now. If you want to go high enough, you can go after wild Colorado Greenback Cutthroat, but I have yet to try my luck on those. There are brookies to be found all over the place. Head out to some of the lakes and you can find Splake and Lake trout, which are actually not trout at all. They are actually Char.
I suppose if you wanted to slum , we have a pretty wide range of warmwater species, too. (Yes! I really just said that, Bassfishers! Bring it on!)

Edit: When I said, "Brown trout completely wild, never stocked", I should clarify. All brown trout in the US were "stocked" at one time. They are not native to our country.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

gees...talk about being off topic! How big are those "scuds"???


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Judy S said:


> gees...talk about being off topic! How big are those "scuds"???


Not so, Judy. You can't discuss scuds without discussing trout. This is just so obvious that nobody ever bothered to write it in the bylaws. 
I'm sorry, but you would make a really crummy guy.
The scuds I see around here can push about 3/16 "to maybe 1/4".


----------

